# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نااميد شدم😞

## muhammadhashemi48

سلام،بيست روز ديگه تا كنكور مونده،منم بر اثر اشتباهات قبليم هنوز رياضي و فيزيك نخوندم،واقعا ديگه كلافه شدم،يه لحظه فكر و خيال آزادم نميذاره كه بخوام درس بخونم،به نظرتون براي رهايي از اين شرايط چيكار ميشه كرد؟😞

----------


## srh

> سلام،بيست روز ديگه تا كنكور مونده،منم بر اثر اشتباهات قبليم هنوز رياضي و فيزيك نخوندم،واقعا ديگه كلافه شدم،يه لحظه فكر و خيال آزادم نميذاره كه بخوام درس بخونم،به نظرتون براي رهايي از اين شرايط چيكار ميشه كرد؟������


اميد كه به خدا باشه كارت حله 

رياضي بشين مباحث زود بازده تر رو مثل انتگرال و امار رو بخون كه خودش چهار تست داره و ميشه ١٣ درصد 
لگاريتم و حد و پيوستگيم اسونه تازه به نظرم احتمال پيش رو اگه بتوني بخوني خيلي ميارت بالا
فيزيكم نيم دو رو بخون و اگه اينه ها رو هم بخوني خيلي ميوفتي جلو تازه اگه بتوني دو فصل اخر فيزيك پيش رو بخوني ديگه رسيدي به درصد خوب فيزيك

----------


## Sarah B

سلام!
أولا ٢٠ روز بيشتره  :Yahoo (4): 
ثانيا:
فقط رياضي فيزيك نخوندي؟ درساي ديگه رو خوندي؟ اگه اينجوريه نگران نباش!
مي دوني بايد چيكار كني؟؟؟
١- انرژي منفي نده! بيخودي ناراحت و نااميد نباش! بلكه اميدوار و پر انرژي سعي كن از وقت مونده نهايت استفاده رو ببري❤
٢- بشين فقططططط تستاي سالاي قبل رو بخون با تستايي كه هر سال تكرار شدن آشنا شو و اونا رو قششششنگ بخون!
منتظر چي هستي؟؟؟؟ برو يه بسم الله بگو و شروع كن با انررررژي به درس خوندن! تو مي توني! اگه نااميد باشي اين فرصت ٢٣ روزه رو هم از دست ميدي!
ايييي دستم شكست!
اميدوارم تونسته باشم كمكت كرده باشم
موفق باشي!!! ادامه بده!❤❤❤

----------


## Afsane-IN

> سلام!
> أولا ٢٠ روز بيشتره 
> ثانيا:
> فقط رياضي فيزيك نخوندي؟ درساي ديگه رو خوندي؟ اگه اينجوريه نگران نباش!
> مي دوني بايد چيكار كني؟؟؟
> ١- انرژي منفي نده! بيخودي ناراحت و نااميد نباش! بلكه اميدوار و پر انرژي سعي كن از وقت مونده نهايت استفاده رو ببري❤
> ٢- بشين فقططططط تستاي سالاي قبل رو بخون با تستايي كه هر سال تكرار شدن آشنا شو و اونا رو قششششنگ بخون!
> منتظر چي هستي؟؟؟؟ برو يه بسم الله بگو و شروع كن با انررررژي به درس خوندن! تو مي توني! اگه نااميد باشي اين فرصت ٢٣ روزه رو هم از دست ميدي!
> ايييي دستم شكست!
> ...


ینی عاشقتم ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡

----------


## mahdi.sniper

شما برا فیزیک یه کاری کن
برو یه کتاب معجزه فیزیک مهروماه بگیر...سوالای کنکورم کم و بیش داره...سعی کن مباحث فیزیک پایه که آسون هستن رو بخونی....با دو فصل آخر پیش
به نظر من نور هندسی و فشار و گرما و مغناطیس مناسب باشه
یه نیگاه که رو سوالای کنکور بندازی میفهمی که نود درصد مسئله ها تو ی تیپ میان
همون تیپ مسائل رو بخون
و اینم بدون....اگه بخوای میشه
اگه هدفت اونقدر برات ارزش داره خوب براش تلاش کن...البته با توکل
و بدون
اگه برای بدست آوردن چیزی که میخوای تلاش نکنی
مجبور میشی چیزی که بدست میاری رو دوست داشته باشی

----------


## Sarah B

> ینی عاشقتم ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


قورفونت❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## muhammadhashemi48

ممنون از همتون،خيلييييييييييي ممنون

----------


## Sarah B

> ممنون از همتون،خيلييييييييييي ممنون


خواهش داش!!! نا أميد نباش! تو مي توني!! فقط دو كاريو كه گفتم انجام بده حله❤

----------


## muhammadhashemi48

> سلام!
> أولا ٢٠ روز بيشتره 
> ثانيا:
> فقط رياضي فيزيك نخوندي؟ درساي ديگه رو خوندي؟ اگه اينجوريه نگران نباش!
> مي دوني بايد چيكار كني؟؟؟
> ١- انرژي منفي نده! بيخودي ناراحت و نااميد نباش! بلكه اميدوار و پر انرژي سعي كن از وقت مونده نهايت استفاده رو ببري❤
> ٢- بشين فقططططط تستاي سالاي قبل رو بخون با تستايي كه هر سال تكرار شدن آشنا شو و اونا رو قششششنگ بخون!
> منتظر چي هستي؟؟؟؟ برو يه بسم الله بگو و شروع كن با انررررژي به درس خوندن! تو مي توني! اگه نااميد باشي اين فرصت ٢٣ روزه رو هم از دست ميدي!
> ايييي دستم شكست!
> ...


واقعا ممنونم ازت سارا خانوم،هنين چند لحظه حالم خوب شد و اميدوار شدم كه هنوزم ميشه يه كاري كرد خودش يه دنيا ميرزه،بازم ممنون

----------


## na3r!n

نا امید نشوووو.....20روزم کم نیستااااا

----------


## MAHSA

> نا امید نشوووو.....20روزم کم نیستااااا


20 روز کمه خو  :Yahoo (10):  
شما ببین چن درصد میخای بزنی اگه درحد 4-5 سوال میخای چن تا مبحث اسون و پر سوال انتخاب کن و همونا رو بخون و کنکورای اخیر کار کن 
پ ن:قسمت دوم حرفم با محمد بودم

----------


## Majid-VZ

ناامیدی نداره کههههه
از فیزیک آینه ها و مغناطیس و دو فصل آخر پیش رو بخون
از ریاضی هم تابع و حد و دنباله و احتمال رو بخون
بخدا میتونی برسیییی
20 رو اصلا هم کم نیست فقط یه اراده ی قوی میخواد ک تو داری

----------


## hero93

اول از هر چیز به نظر من کارنامه بچه های سال قبلو ببین می بینی که درصدهای خیلی بالایی ندارند مخصوصا تجربی ها تو ریاضی فیزیک بعدش  امیدت به خدا باشه سایر توصیه ها رو هم که دوستان گفتند :Yahoo (83):

----------

